# Elroy's Escapades



## Happy'sDad

That's a great idea. I wish I had started a running log at the beginning. Something along the lines of "Peggy Pic." I have Happy travels for when we're on the road and the more current Happy's big move, but neither let me post regularly Maybe I'll follow suit. Anyway, looking forward to the Escapades.


----------



## Miki

94Magna_Tom said:


> Now that Elroy's 52 weeks thread is complete, I figured I'd better start another so I can keep track of our journey together.


And? I have no doubt Elroy has escapaded a lot in weeks 53+, probably daily. 😉

Really glad you're doing this. I ❤ Elroy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy is just shy of 15 months now and we started his CGC class last night. There are 8 of us in the class. One 18 month old poodle mix (guessing 25-30 lbs) was very barky on and off throughout the class. He didn't bother anyone except his human. One black lab was super excited but was otherwise trained pretty well. The rest, including Elroy, were pretty much chilled out sitting quietly by their human. Our instructor Cindy introduced herself and gave a brief synopsis of the class. Treats are not allowed during the test, and we will be weaning them off the (on person) treats starting next week. Treats are allowed "off person", reward when event is done. There are 3 classes, and the 4th class is the test. She went over each of the test behaviors, then we each performed them with our dogs.








Elroy wanted to get up to "Greet the Friendly Stranger" (Cindy), he needs to remain seated. This poodle is just too darn friendly to remain seated 🤣! He got it after a couple of tries.
For the "Walking Through A Crowd", we all meandered around the room for at least 5 minutes. Elroy was pretty calm considering there were 7 other human/dog pairs criss crossing about. He never jumped or pulled (very hard). During the test this is done with only 3 people as "the crowd". I think he'll be fine. He did good on all the other behaviors. The "Out For a Walk" one is one I'll be sure to practice a bunch because he's quite used to getting food rewards for "working". It's not that difficult, walking, including a left turn, right turn, about turn, a stop in between, and a sit at the end. My rally class has this covered, but I'm still using treats there too. Time to advance!
In general, it seems like it won't be very difficult, and as of now, I'm expecting we'll pass when we take the test. If we don't, no big deal, we'll have to practice some more and try again. The adventures continue!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy got groomed today! I told Lauren that I wanted him trimmed shorter than she's been doing. She was like "What! Shorter! I'm already using a 4F on his body" I said yes, his Top Knot, Ears, and Tail are too long. These seem to get incrimentally longer with every groom. His body has been good, but his legs are longer than I want come his last 2 weeks (before next groom). Also, I think he'd enjoy a shorter trim for the summer. She understood my drawings, and said no problem. I figured I'd be picking up a lot less poodle than I left her with. Anyway, here's some before, and some afters with Elroy's new velvety #7 trim.

Before
























After
















































I think I'm already in love with this short velvety trim. Elroy seems to like it too!


----------



## Asta's Mom

Elroy is such a handsome pup. love the new groom.


----------



## cowpony

Lookin' good, Elroy.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Ahhh, the feel of a freshly short shorn poodle coat


----------



## Streetcar

He looks great, and seems to be contemplating his velvety self himself. Very thoughtful look on his face 🥰.


----------



## Skylar

Love the summer velvety trim. 

Good luck on the CGC. I think you and Elroy will do great. 

Don’t worry too much about the treats; while you can’t use food to lure or treat while taking the test, there will be breaks where you can. For example with the recall you can’t have treats on you but the testers will have each dog take a turn for recall and as soon as your team is done you return to your seat where you can treat. You can reward with praise and you can talk to Elroy just like rally during the exercises.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle

Aww he looks so soft and so handsome. I love a short clip and its so much easier to keep clean and tidy. I think they like it too as Winnie always has a bit more bounce when she gets it all cut off. Winnie is getting it all cut off on Friday.......Yay!


----------



## Liz

Love his new look!


----------



## lily cd re

Wonderful. For both Lily and Javelin greeting the friendly stranger was super hard. Well socialized poodles give new meaning to being social.


----------



## Spottytoes

Elroy looks fabulous! Love his new groom and he really does look like velvet. 😍


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy likes to sleep with his head up.


----------



## cowpony

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy likes to sleep with his head up.
> View attachment 491758
> View attachment 491759


Human furniture provides perfect support for a sleeping poodle.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

*I'm so proud of Elroy! *Yesterday I got a new fiber internet installed into my house. Elroy barked ferociously when the guy arrived. When I opened the door, I asked the him if he liked dogs, and he said yes. Elroy proceeded to greet him as though he was a long lost friend! After the technician got to work, I decided Elroy was a bit too inquisitive (he was inhibiting the guy from working) of what he was up to so I figured I'd put him in his crate. I opened the door, said "in your crate", and without hesitation, he went right in! Yeah! I closed the door and he laid down and settled! Yeah again! After about 5 minutes I let him out again, but apparently he wasn't ready yet. Too excited. I said "in your crate" again, and in he went...and settled. He wasn't in there too long either time, but he never complained! This was the first time he's been crated to keep him away from a guest. The only other times was for crate training and for time outs. I think his crate training/use during Rally class has helped him to tolerate being closed in his crate. Anyway, figured I'd share the good news on his progress! Photos unrelated 😁!


----------



## Minie

Well done Elroy!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Good boy, Elroy!


----------



## lily cd re

Fabulous job Elroy and Tom. I have two puppies I am currently training and there were no crates for either of them the first time I met them. The golden's family got a crate and set it up nicely but hadn't used it. I could tell the wife was still iffy about it, but by the time I left on Monday Goldie was sleeping happily in it digesting the treats that had rained on her to lure her in. This evening I spent time with a lovely 12 week old GSD pup who also has no crate. I sold the virtues of it to his family too. Here's to hoping he is already using it by the time I go back next week. Being able to keep a dog out of trouble is a good reason to keep one around. We don't have crates out anymore but we do have one well placed baby gate.

Your tulips are beautiful. I don't grow them since our squirrels just bit the flowers off the stem and leave them where they fall. It kinda makes me want a BB gun.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Yes, Yes, Yes! Squirrels like to bite off the top of Tulips! Just for fun I think🤔! Pesky little critters!
The do it on many of my Tulips, but not to the ones in my "Tulip bed". It's a raised bed bordered with rocks; for some reason it's (raised rock border) a deterrent.
If I took an updated picture of this fresh row of Tulips, there'd be 3 or 4 "topless" Tulips. There's already one cut of behind Elroy's tail in this photo, but it not obvious since he's hiding the plant behind him. You can see by the spacing there's one missing. Oops! That's a good reason to have so many!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy's CGC test is next Monday. I think he'll pass, but no guarantee. The "no treats" part will make a couple of the tasks challenging. The "Reaction to Another Dog" has been challenging. Our practice class sessions have all been done simultaneously so 8 humans and dogs moving at once. The test will be done alone with the teachers non-reactive dog, so it should go easier that it does in class. Same concern with the "Out for a Walk" task. In class, everyone is walking at once. We'll be practicing. Do you guys think I should refrain from practicing on the day of the test? The "Accepting a Friendly Stranger" has improved quite a lot and I'm pretty sure this won't be an issue. Any last minute tips?


----------



## Liz

Be prepared for test day jitters! The first time we took it, we were well prepared for the tests, but I hadn't realized how much Mia would respond to my energy. At the beginning, I was a little keyed up, and when the end was in sight, I got a little excited. She responded by being a little stressed at the beginning, then tiring out, then becoming more reactive (she wasn't calm around the other dog). Lesson learned!


----------



## BennieJets

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Spottytoes

I wish you and Elroy the very best! It is nerve racking for sure but I worked hard to be confident and relaxed despite the jitters. Bobby needed calm. Bobby did pass. I walked Bobby before the test so he wouldn’t be too excited but I personally thought, at least for us, practicing stuff the day of, would create more stress so I just kept it to a couple of good walks. I think some exercise is good but not so much the dog is too tired. I tried to keep the day mellow but burn off a bit of the normal young dog energy. 😉 As with so many things, each dog is different.
Did you practice in class using no treats? 
The last class before the test we did it all with no treats for practice. 
I’m guessing people more experienced will have more to offer than I. 😊


----------



## Miki

Spottytoes said:


> I wish you and Elroy the very best! It is nerve racking for sure but I worked hard to be confident and relaxed despite the jitters. Bobby needed calm. Bobby did pass. I walked Bobby before the test so he wouldn’t be too excited but I personally thought, at least for us, practicing stuff the day of, would create more stress so I just kept it to a couple of good walks. I think some exercise is good but not so much the dog is too tired. I tried to keep the day mellow but burn off a bit of the normal young dog energy. 😉 As with so many things, each dog is different.
> I’m guessing people more experienced will have more to offer than I. 😊


Every thing you've posted about Bobby makes me adore him. You are both blessed. Hugs to all of you. 🤗


----------



## Skylar

Liz said:


> Be prepared for test day jitters! The first time we took it, we were well prepared for the tests, but I hadn't realized how much Mia would respond to my energy. At the beginning, I was a little keyed up, and when the end was in sight, I got a little excited. She responded by being a little stressed at the beginning, then tiring out, then becoming more reactive (she wasn't calm around the other dog). Lesson learned!


I actually expected Theo to fail the first time through. We missed the first class, it was in a building he had never been before, all large barking dogs and at 9 months he was very immature. I saw the test as a run through to see where our weaknesses were. Normally I have jitters in competition. Between my low expectation and focus on keeping Theo’s attention on me through the whole exam we passed.

Shift your goals from passing the CGC to 2-3 small things that you have worked on including Elroy should have a positive experience.

Keep things low key on the day. Don’t tire Elroy with excess exercise. You can do some fun training. I wouldn’t work on the exercises in the test. Instead do something that enhances “teamwork “ like rally. 

While you can’t treat (or have treats on you) or lure during the exam, there will be breaks where you can go back to your seat and give him a treat.

Have fun with Elroy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Spottytoes said:


> I wish you and Elroy the very best! It is nerve racking for sure but I worked hard to be confident and relaxed despite the jitters. Bobby needed calm. Bobby did pass. I walked Bobby before the test so he wouldn’t be too excited but I personally thought, at least for us, practicing stuff the day of, would create more stress so I just kept it to a couple of good walks. I think some exercise is good but not so much the dog is too tired. I tried to keep the day mellow but burn off a bit of the normal young dog energy. 😉 As with so many things, each dog is different.
> Did you practice in class using no treats?
> The last class before the test we did it all with no treats for practice.
> I’m guessing people more experienced will have more to offer than I. 😊


Yes. We did the last class with no treats. That is until he didn't follow commands. The tasks I mentioned we had trouble with are the ones he didn't do without treats. I'm hoping when there are less distractions (other classmates and dogs), he'll do all of them.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Wishing you both success! We know he's got it in him, if he'll just let it out


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Rose n Poos said:


> Wishing you both success! We know he's got it in him, if he'll just let it out


That's the truth!


----------



## lily cd re

I am sure you and Elroy will do fine, even if you hit a bumpy moment. If you keep your head together then Elroy will too.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Good luck!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I've always noticed Elroy's hocks are pretty close to each other when walking, but being new to dogs, I didn't know anything about cow hocked. I've come to realize he has this structural defect. Elroy is definitely cow hocked. It doesn't seem to affect him thus far. Hope it never does. He's from champion lineage so hopefully that'll help ward away any future luxating patella issues. I also now realize that I don't take many pictures of Elroy from behind. I'll get some soon.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Maybe in different pictures, but I don't really see it. How do they appear when he's standing?

Neo's normal relaxed stance looks very different from when he's moving. 
(I also have few rear shot photos, I think because I'm always trying to capture his face )


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

It's difficult to get him to stand and stay while I walk behind to take a picture. Here's some rear view shots. It is what it is and doesn't matter, he's my love bug no matter. Just thought I'd throw it out here to see what feedback I might get. I think the video above shows it best.


----------



## Liz

Well, Tom, in a few days there's going to be a little less of him from this angle.


----------



## Skylar

Poodle structure and official AKC standards


Muzzle / Head bone structure



super-novas-standard-poodles.weebly.com





This website has PCA Illustrated Standard diagrams that show the structure. 

I'm not good at judging these things so I leave it up to those with a keener, more educated eye.


----------



## TeamHellhound

In my experience, it's the very rare dog, of _any _breed, that actually meets the "straight" requirement as mentioned in the standard(s). Pretty much all dogs are either cow hocked or bowlegged to some extent.


----------



## Rose n Poos

My impression is that this is judged when standing, not necessarily when moving. Is it both? 

The structure would have to affect the movement, I'd expect, but how is it judged in the ring?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy woddles when walking casually. When looking from above, his butt moves significantly side to side. Is this how your standards gait is? I think the "woddle" is related to the cow hocks. 

As far as "a little less of him...", Yes. But only by the smallest amount!😜 Vasectomy, not neuter.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Today is "Shad Derby" day in Windsor, CT. It's an annual festival started 55 years ago that initially was focused on a fishing contest. Shad is a fish that returns to its spawning grounds in the same way that salmon do. The Connecticut River and Farmington Rivers converge in Windsor and Shad fishing is always bountiful here. 
Anyway, I walked downtown with Elroy to watch the parade and to mingle with the crowds to help Elroy learn how to be calm in a busy, loud, friendly crowd. He did spectacular! I was very proud of him. He only tried to jump up on one person out of the couple of dozen encounters. Small children are especially exciting to Elroy but he was fabulous with them as well. The parade had a dozen or so horses, Fire Engines, Shriners, clowns, High School Band, Fife & Drum Core, and much more! I didn't get many pictures, but here's the 2 I did take. So proud of my boy!


----------



## Minie

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy woddles when walking casually. When looking from above, his butt moves significantly side to side. Is this how your standards gait is? I think the "woddle" is related to the cow hocks.
> 
> As far as "a little less of him...", Yes. But only by the smallest amount!😜 Vasectomy, not neuter.


When I was ring training for the show, Matteo has a tendency to amble - same side front and hind leg moving forward at the same time. As the trainer said, it's a lazy, energy conserving gait. I had to train it out of him, because waddling really does not show him at his best.
I'm not skilled enough to see whether Elroy is cow hocked, however you could get him evaluated by a judge. The thoroughness was interesting and I now know, Matteo is a sound dog. As you say, you love Elroy nonetheless. ❤ You've got your priorities right.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

This happens almost every day during our walks (notice the bunny he's staring at). He's very interested, and would be off in a heartbeat if I told him to, but generally he just "points" at the bunny when he's on leash. By the time I took this picture, Elroy had come off his "pointing" stance. Notice he still has his right front leg up though!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

After playing hard, it's time to relax.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Don't let that piece of furniture get away Elroy!


----------



## Apricot mini momma

Elroy has the most beautiful tail. It looks so plush and bountiful. Lucky Elroy!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Thank you! Elroy and I are both fond of it! I have to brush and comb it about every couple of days or things get difficult back there!
Edit: Just noticed you can still (barely) see the IV shaved area on his left front leg in this picture.


----------



## Apricot mini momma

94Magna_Tom said:


> Thank you! Elroy and I are both fond of it! I have to brush and comb it about every couple of days or things get difficult back there!
> Edit: Just noticed you can still (barely) see the IV shaved area on his left front leg in this picture.
> View attachment 493666


It does look to be filling in quickly. It seemed like Beau’s was visible for a little over a month. Black might help you there.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I gave Elroy a much needed shave today!


----------



## Apricot mini momma

Nice buzz!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

He looks absolutely gorgeous.  I love that kissable snout.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> He looks absolutely gorgeous.  I love that kissable snout.


Indeed! "Give me a kiss" is one of his most reliable commands! He LOVES giving kisses😘


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy is 16 months old today! His friend Lily and her human came over for a quick play date this afternoon. They play soooo nice together! Neither of them even make a sound. Running back & forth, playing bitey face, rolling over exposing thier bellies😍! They are both nearly the same age. Elroy is a bit bigger, I'm guessing she's around 35-40 lbs. (Elroy is 59), but they both have a similar energy level. Sorry but I forgot to get any photos so I'll just insert one I have. Lily is probably a lab mixed with something smaller, chihuahua maybe? She's all black (brown in sunlight), and very fit.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy relaxes after a round of "drop it" playing with a pair of "Chuckit" tennis balls!


----------



## MaizieFrosty

94Magna_Tom said:


> Indeed! "Give me a kiss" is one of his most reliable commands! He LOVES giving kisses😘


So sweet. Frosty is the same. 🥰

I love reading about Elroy--he has such a good life


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

And now for his indoor siesta.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy has seen many a train go by, but today was his closest vantage point yet! 








































The photos might trick you into thinking it was going slow, but it was actually going like 60 mph. Loud too! I think he blew the whistle an extra couple of times for Elroy's sake! AND! After the train went by, the gates didn't come up🤔. What do you know! Another one came in the other direction immediately after the first! Elroy took it like a champ! He wasn't shook up at all. I'm pretty sure he's catching onto what the red lights, gates, and bells mean by now too! 
Onward to an off leash play period!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

(from Yesterday) 
Elroy got a little off leash time in some giant sporting fields at Loomis Chafee school! He said hi, up close and personal, to 3 (welcoming) guys on electric carts (grounds keepers taking a break). He was very good and didn't jump on them (hardly) at all😁! They all loved his visit! Shortly thereafter the leash came off and he got some much needed energy out of his system!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Worked on getting Elroy into the water for a little while today. He wasn't interested in even getting his feet wet at first. Then I went in and then he was OK with at least getting his feet wet. I was successful at getting him to retrieve a ball from the waters edge, then a training duck. We played fetch for about 20-30 minutes. We started on land and worked towards the water. By the time we were done, he was retrieving the duck from chest deep! We ended on a good note and will go back for more soon. It's not impressive, but it's definitely progress!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Walked down to the town green tonight with Elroy. There was a band playing tonight (usually every Thursday in the summer there is a [free] band playing there) so and lots of people, lots of dogs, lots of noise! I figured this would be good socialization for Elroy. He did great! I weaved us right through the crowd and he was great. No lunging, barking, or any scary gestures at all. When people looked like they wanted to say hi to him, I asked them if they'd like to say hi/pet him. When they said yes, I let Elroy meet them. He was sooo sweet to everybody! Everyone loved him back too. There were lots of dogs. I only let him meet up with one that he happened to know from his CGC class! He was really good contrary to his normal obnoxious "I wanna play now! I wanna play fast" personality! Immediately after seeing Elroy and Oakley playing, another woman with a female GSD wanted to have them say hi to each other. I wasn't going to, but Elroy was doing so good, I figured why not. I let Elroy go up to meet to sniff, but when they did, Elroy growled (kind of softly) at her. Not sure why. I called him away and asked for a sit. He sat. We tried one more time and Elroy softly growled again. No commotion, no other body language, just a face to face growl. The GSD was very calm cool and collected, but Elroy just didn't like something about her. We parted and everything was back to normal like nothing happened. All in all a good night. Sorry, no pictures of Elroy in action. Here's a shot of the crowd as we were starting to head back home.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

My sister and BIL are going to a Red Sox game today and I offered to watch Dale while they're away. He's been here for 2 hrs now and both of them are finally settled. Dale is pretty chill, but Elroy is always soooo excited when meeting him, or any dog for that matter.








I'm hoping this can help Elroy chill a little more in the future.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

When I woke up and came downstairs today, I didn't see Elroy in his usual spot (at the bottom of the stairs). I figured maybe he was in the kitchen. Nope. He was sleeping in his crate! 1st time he's ever slept in there by his own choice. Awwwe! My little baby is growing up 😢!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy and Dale did very well together today. I think there's hope Elroy's super excitability towards other dogs will fade as he gets older😁!





































In this picture, Elroy is actually under the bush too! Look at the dark patch on the left closely and you'll see that it's Elroy!
















Dale is safe and sound back in the comforts of his own home now. They really had a great time! I really think Elroy was glad to have an older, more mature, dog around. He followed him around "like a little puppy dog!" He seemed like he was learning a lot from Dale.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Sounds like it was a happy time for all!


----------



## Spottytoes

I just caught up on Elroy’s adventures! Love seeing all the fun! He’s such a great poodle dog and so handsome too.😍 His train pictures made me want to go on an adventure. My husband and I love train travel and have gone on quite a few trips by train. Haven’t traveled by train since before the pandemic.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

94Magna_Tom said:


> Worked on getting Elroy into the water for a little while today. He wasn't interested in even getting his feet wet at first. Then I went in and then he was OK with at least getting his feet wet. I was successful at getting him to retrieve a ball from the waters edge, then a training duck. We played fetch for about 20-30 minutes. We started on land and worked towards the water. By the time we were done, he was retrieving the duck from chest deep! We ended on a good note and will go back for more soon. It's not impressive, but it's definitely progress!
> View attachment 494228
> 
> View attachment 494227
> 
> View attachment 494229


Back to the reservoir for another game of fetch at the boat launch. Lots of boats and lots of people there this time. We still got a good training session in. He still only gone in up to his chest. He was about the same as the last time, maybe a little better. He was easily distracted by people walking nearby. He's such a love-bug he's got to say hi to everyone! No pictures of him in the water this time as I had to leave my phone in the car so I wouldn't get it wet. Here's Elroy perched up on a rock for me! His training duck is on the ground out in front of him!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy got to pee on, and poop under, the largest/oldest (presumed) tree in Connecticut today! He wasn't terribly impressed 🤣! He was way more interested in meeting a picnicking family's group of small bouncy children😁 (look in the background of the 2nd picture)!


----------



## Minie

Elroy may not be impressed about the tree, however I am!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Minie said:


> Elroy may not be impressed about the tree, however I am!


Me too! It's known as the Pinchot Sycamore. Pinchot Sycamore Pinchot Sycamore - Google Search


----------



## Spottytoes

As a boy who LOVES to lift his leg, the higher the better, I think this tree would impress Bobby. He loves trees! 🤣


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Having my morning coffee.


----------



## Happy'sDad

How does that tree even fit in Connecticut? Elroy is probably to only Poodle on PF who can lay claim to peeing on the biggest tree on CT. You go Elroy!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Here's _*one*_ reason Elroy brings his "Santa Monkey" outside with him.


----------



## Happy'sDad

94Magna_Tom said:


> Here's _*one*_ reason Elroy brings his "Santa Monkey" outside with him.
> View attachment 495314


That's an impressive tail puff!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Actually all the flower remnants in his tail is what inspired me to take this picture 🤣! 
Time for another brush/comb job!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy enjoyed watching other dogs doing Dock Diving/Swimming Lessons. His class starts this coming Monday. I'm excited. I really hope he takes to the water like a water retriever should!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy made his own bed tonight.


----------



## The Popster

Yeah!! We are hoping on our next little trip away to wonderful Dorset, that we can find a good swimming spot to get Poppy actually swimming.
Like you say a 'water dog'.
Last trip to Exmoor we found a spot but she just wouldn't go out of her depth. Well she tried, by standing up on her hind legs...!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy enjoys the overlook at Cabelas! Lots of large beasts he's not seen before.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy took me to the concert on the town green again this week.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy is always anxious to go out in the morning. You'd think he'd have to pee...nope! Just wants to watch the birds, lounge out, and take in the fresh air.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy was the perfect gentleman again at the concert on the town green tonight. He made lots of new friends! I think that's one of his favorite things to do! Tonight's entertainment was provided by the 102nd Army Band (see "102D Army Band" on Facebook). Their were 4 different "groups" within the 102nd Army Band, all a bit different, all very good, all very entertaining! It was a steamy 96°F today, but by show time (6:30), it was shaded, with a light breeze, and pretty comfortable.


----------



## Puppy Love

What fun! Elroy seems to be quite the charmer. Thanks to Elroy and all the hard work you have put in with his training, you may end up with a town full of poodles. Keep charming them, Elroy!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Puppy Love said:


> What fun! Elroy seems to be quite the charmer. Thanks to Elroy and all the hard work you have put in with his training, you may end up with a town full of poodles. Keep charming them, Elroy!


He was especially charming last night. So well behaved. Such a love bug with everyone.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

A good dig! 



There's a chipmunk hole here. Elroy has closed up the hole more than once, but chippie keeps opening it up again! 
(yes, I said mole, but I meant chipmunk)


----------



## Rose n Poos

Unrepentant!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Rose n Poos said:


> Unrepentant!


No need. This is *HIS* spot! 😁


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

We're a 2 dog household today. I'm watching my sisters dog, Dale. I had to keep Elroy on leash for the first hour or so because he is just too rambunctious for Dale. Elroy simmered down a bit after that, so I let him off leash and kept my eyes on them. They did fine.
















































And here's the best part:




In between high energy antics, they both take naps!


----------



## Miki

Please, please, please tell me you've sent your sister the pic of Dale Through the Window with Flowers, and the one of Elroy and Dale on The Perch. 

Love all of these pictures - and the video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Looniesense

Yes, thanks for sharing. You have a lovely garden. I’m sure your sister appreciates having someone trustworthy to babysit and knowing Dale will also have a great time.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Miki said:


> Please, please, please tell me you've sent your sister the pic of Dale Through the Window with Flowers, and the one of Elroy and Dale on The Perch.
> 
> Love all of these pictures - and the video. Thanks for sharing!


Yes! I absolutely did. The one with Dale looking out the window was when I took Elroy for a walk. I can't handle them both at once! Dale's walk was first.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Looniesense said:


> Yes, thanks for sharing. You have a lovely garden. I’m sure your sister appreciates having someone trustworthy to babysit and knowing Dale will also have a great time.


This is the 2nd time I've watched Dale for her. I enjoy having him. There will be plenty more in the future, I'm sure! Thanks for the Garden comment! I like it too! It'll slowly be fading into the "gone by" phase now.


----------



## Looniesense

Soon time for the ornamental cabbage and Astors. Love those too.


----------



## Puppy Love

What a wonderful video and photos. I know I've said it before but I have to say it again, your garden is fabulous!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Puppy Love said:


> What a wonderful video and photos. I know I've said it before but I have to say it again, your garden is fabulous!


Yes, I love this video! And thanks for the compliments!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy has a thing with my rock walkway. Loves escavating between stones🤣! Time to refill!


----------



## Streetcar

Looks like Elroy enjoys lying in the cool dirt 😊.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

He does indeed! He's got a special place under a shrub all dug out just for that! This is just a little extra-curricular activity 😁!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Have you had him watching The Great Escape recently? Shawshank maybe?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

@Rose n Poos Haha! I haven't. Elroy, not so sure. I leave the TV on for him. Maybe he's watching what *HE* wants after I leave?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

This may be an new annual (or more!) task to be added to the "to do" list.























The "before" for reference.








...and yes. He escavated all the other areas too.


----------



## Sroodle8

Elroy! Stop that! Dogs are such a pain.

And we love them.


----------



## BennieJets

Oh wow! That’s some diligent work Elroy!


----------



## Looniesense

Be sure to check his paws. I had a dog who took to playing in the sand. Her obsession was digging up a ball until it flew backwards then digging it up again, repeat, repeat, repeat. She ended up with an abrasion sore between her toes which took very long to heal including having to make her wear the cone of shame to stop her licking it.


----------



## Starla

You have so much more patience than me! I would be training that behavior away asap.


----------



## JasMom

He’s wondering why you wrecked all his hard work! 😂


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Looniesense said:


> Be sure to check his paws. I had a dog who took to playing in the sand. Her obsession was digging up a ball until it flew backwards then digging it up again, repeat, repeat, repeat. She ended up with an abrasion sore between her toes which took very long to heal including having to make her wear the cone of shame to stop her licking it.


Paw check, A OK! 
Believe it or not, he digs quite gently here.


----------



## Skylar

Looks like you both have a new hobby. Elroy enjoys excavating between the stones…..and you enjoy refilling. How nice both share in this fun 😁


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Went for a nice walk. Ended up in the sports field at a nearby school where we had some good off leash romp time! Then into the skateboard park (used to be a tennis court. Added a bunch of ramps and jumps and blocks. It's a good place to practice lots of trick training stuff.) Sorry no pictures. While we were there, a skateboarder showed up. He loved Elroy (and vice-versa of course), and Elroy tried out his skateboard. He didn't do it very well, but he got it moving and sure had fun.
Then on our way out he spotted a rabbit in the brush...Ught-ohh! (see the area behind the fence in the 1st picture...that brush!) Man...45 seconds in the brush makes for a lot of poodle fur maintenance! Spent 30 minutes on site, and another 30 minutes when we go home the get all the stickers out of him! He was very understanding that I was helping him. Now he's sound asleep.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

It's grooming day again!!! Yippeee!


----------



## Happy'sDad

Who's that handsome boy..? He sure looks happy with that ball.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

He really loooves toys that _*HE*_ finds. This is a baseball, or I should say it used to be 🤣! He chewed it until the leather just about came off. I threw away the leather cover just before these shots (so he wouldn't eat it). I guess it's time to head back to the ball fields🤣!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

When he's had enough, this is how "fetch" ends.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I apologize for no pictures (yet). Elroy has a new friend that moved in next door (backyard next door, that is). My neighbor Deb had to put down her lab mix 'Max' about a year ago. She has had enough dog free time and has recently become the proud Momma of a 9 week old Springer Spaniel, 'Pip'. Elroy and Pip seem to have hit it off well. He's had four meeting including 2 short play dates. They're doing so well together! Elroy is sooo gentle with him yet chases and plays a little assertively, and Pip is chasing, biting and being assertive right back at Elroy. 60 lbs vs.12 lbs (my guess) and they're both having a ball! I hope their friendship lasts a very long time.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Oh a springer (my heart dog) and a poodle. Hope for many play dates & blossoming friendship.
Need some springer puppy photos.


----------



## Liz

If you think poodles can jump, wait until Pip learns to fly!


----------



## Getting ready

94Magna_Tom said:


> Went for a nice walk. Ended up in the sports field at a nearby school where we had some good off leash romp time! Then into the skateboard park (used to be a tennis court. Added a bunch of ramps and jumps and blocks. It's a good place to practice lots of trick training stuff.) Sorry no pictures. While we were there, a skateboarder showed up. He loved Elroy (and vice-versa of course), and Elroy tried out his skateboard. He didn't do it very well, but he got it moving and sure had fun.
> Then on our way out he spotted a rabbit in the brush...Ught-ohh! (see the area behind the fence in the 1st picture...that brush!) Man...45 seconds in the brush makes for a lot of poodle fur maintenance! Spent 30 minutes on site, and another 30 minutes when we go home the get all the stickers out of him! He was very understanding that I was helping him. Now he's sound asleep.
> View attachment 496802
> 
> View attachment 496804
> 
> View attachment 496803
> 
> View attachment 496801


Blueberry is horrified that Elroy interacted with a skateboarder and wants to know if Elroy escapted unscathed. Bb hates all skateboarders passionately… except for himself.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Getting ready said:


> Blueberry is horrified that Elroy interacted with a skateboarder and wants to know if Elroy escapted unscathed. Bb hates all skateboarders passionately… except for himself.


This was not Elroy's first time with a skateboarder. He's played with them twice before. Unscathed every time! He steps on the board with one front foot, and it rolls, then he chases it and bat's it, bites it, and it rolls some more. What he really likes is when the guys ride it. He wants to chase and bark while trying to catch it. I have to stop him when he starts this up. 🤣 He has fun! 
Why does Blueberry hate them?


----------



## Getting ready

94Magna_Tom said:


> This was not Elroy's first time with a skateboarder. He's played with them twice before. Unscathed every time! He steps on the board with one front foot, and it rolls, then he chases it and bat's it, bites it, and it rolls some more. What he really likes is when the guys ride it. He wants to chase and bark while trying to catch it. I have to stop him when he starts this up. 🤣 He has fun!
> Why does Blueberry hate them?


I really don’t know. He has a strong aversion to even my son riding one. But he is fine putting his own paws on it and pushing it.


----------



## Streetcar

Getting ready said:


> I really don’t know. He has a strong aversion to even my son riding one. But he is fine putting his own paws on it and pushing it.


When he first came home with me, Oliver would lunge at passing cars 😱 (on leash, and unexpectedly) and skateboarders. Cars faded pretty quickly, but skateboarders lasted a long time.

I think the fact they would come up behind us and suddenly overtake and pass us on the sidewalk was why. Startled me too - many times. Now, not an issue. They race down a steep hill every day just below us, and make some significant sound, but we are both more used to it now. Fewer travel on the sidewalk now. More on the (very busy and full of speeders) curving and downhill street on which we live.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy's morning routine. He'll be in and out a half dozen times until I come out to play! He brings a new toy each time.








🥰!


----------



## Puppy Love

Elroy must be a very happy boy. A handsome one for sure.


----------



## Looniesense

You are lucky he doesn’t tear apart his stuffies 🤩


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Looniesense said:


> You are lucky he doesn’t tear apart his stuffies 🤩


He is gentle as a lamb with them. I've never had to throw one out.😊


----------



## The Popster

Yes he loves his toys.
Poppy loves her's too.
Just in a different way

The boy is looking good !!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy had an exciting time today at a 100 year anniversary party at my fishing/hunting club. He was very well behaved, loved everybody, and was a big hit at the party. This was the largest, loudest (DJ, Band, Announcements, Fireworks), most food served, event he's ever been to. He did soooo good. He had second thoughts about the fireworks, but he didn't cower or try to run away. Thankfully they only lasted a short while. Lots of pictures.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

More EGF&G Club 100 Year Anniversary party pictures :


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

More EGF&G Club 100 Year Anniversary party pictures:


----------



## Rose n Poos

Such a good and handsome boy, love all the photos but especially with the baby and the kids  .


----------



## Happy'sDad

Look at Elroy fitting right in.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

@Rose n Poos Yes, me too. The baby was used to dogs at his home. He took a liking to Elroy right away. Elroy was licking his fingers in that picture. He's so gentle when he needs to be 💕! 
The last picture with the kids gathered towards him in the bounce house is my second favorite.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Scrolling back through these pictures, I see Elroy is a dog who loves life and enjoyes being a part of everybody else's life. The joy he brings those around him is apparent. He the kinda dog one would want as a dog-son-in-law.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

There weren't too many, if any, non-dog people there. Elroy's goal was to meet and give a little lovin' to each and every one! I didn't take pictures of his off leash free time when we were down around the pond. It's a good walk with loads of sniffy interests! Right after a poop, he erupted into a quick zoomies session with a brief game of keep away! Back and forth, back and forth; Just like he does in the backyard! He didn't run away back to the crowds, he just needed to run a little. He's such a good boy! Pictures of zooming at home will have to suffice 🤣!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

94Magna_Tom said:


> I apologize for no pictures (yet). Elroy has a new friend that moved in next door (backyard next door, that is). My neighbor Deb had to put down her lab mix 'Max' about a year ago. She has had enough dog free time and has recently become the proud Momma of a 9 week old Springer Spaniel, 'Pip'. Elroy and Pip seem to have hit it off well. He's had four meeting including 2 short play dates. They're doing so well together! Elroy is sooo gentle with him yet chases and plays a little assertively, and Pip is chasing, biting and being assertive right back at Elroy. 60 lbs vs.12 lbs (my guess) and they're both having a ball! I hope their friendship lasts a very long time.
> View attachment 497066


See here Poodle play date pictures for Elroy's play date with Pip!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

94Magna_Tom said:


> The last picture with the kids gathered towards him in the bounce house is my second favorite.


It looks like Elroy really wanted to be in the bounce house with the kids!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> It looks like Elroy really wanted to be in the bounce house with the kids!


You got that right! He wanted in. I'm certain he would have gone in if I hadn't stopped him. He's still a little too exuberant to be left alone with bouncy young kids. Bouncy excited kids = bouncy excited Elroy! He wouldn't bite or anything, but his bounding, jumping, and kissing could certainly frighten some of them.


----------



## Spottytoes

Gosh! Elroy us such a good boy! Looks like a happy time was had by all and Elroy provided a lot of that happiness!😍


----------



## Dogs4Life

I love the facial expressions of the lady wearing the Beatles shirt. I would have the same reaction meeting Elroy! There is something very special about a poodle, especially a standard.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Dogs4Life said:


> I love the facial expressions of the lady wearing the Beatles shirt. I would have the same reaction meeting Elroy! There is something very special about a poodle, especially a standard.


I love it too! She's in several shots and the look in each one is just precious! I don't know her name, but she's the granddaughter of one of the club members. The girl in the white, strawberry shirt is his daughter (Beatles shirt girls Mom). They have a black Standard Poodle named Jackson. She was so shocked/excited because Elroy looked "just like Jackson"! Jackson is only a few months younger than Elroy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Just out walkin' 🐶


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy walking in the cement brook. In a different area of this same Brook, there was a ferile cat "fishing" in the stream. He was after minnows, I think. Elroy wanted to say hi to him, but kitty CAT wasn't interested. 🤣 I had to keep Elroy away for fear of him getting his eyes gouged out!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy is 19 months old as of yesterday! Tempus fugit!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I guess I'm not getting the couch tonight!


----------



## The Popster

Happy dog is a tired dog... so they say.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Today I'm leaving Elroy in the care of my neighbor Joanne. Heading up to Pulaski, NY with my Dad for our annual salmon fishing trip. Elroy already knows something is up. Be back Monday afternoon. Wish us luck! Have fun with your Auntie Joanne Elroy!


----------



## Liz

Enjoy your trip, Tom


----------



## Happy'sDad

Elroy would probably love to go fishing too. I'm sure you considered that. Have fun and catch a big one.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I've considered it. But, it's a chartered trip in a small boat (just the 3 of us), at night, strong current, etc. Not a good time for his first time in a boat, even if our guide said he could come.
This will be only his 2nd night away from me. I sure I'm more worried than he is 😁!


----------



## Puppy Love

That sounds like a blast for you and your dad. Elroy will enjoy himself and be soo excited to see you when you return. Good luck with the fish.


----------



## CNYspoo

94Magna_Tom said:


> Today I'm leaving Elroy in the care of my neighbor Joanne. Heading up to Pulaski, NY with my Dad for our annual salmon fishing trip. Elroy already knows something is up. Be back Monday afternoon. Wish us luck! Have fun with your Auntie Joanne Elroy!
> View attachment 497869


Good luck and welcome to CNY! Someday when you have Elroy with you, the boys could meet. You won't be far away!


----------



## Dogs4Life

Have fun! We expect to hear at least one fish story on your return!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Have fun, tell your dad that PF says Hi! 

Elroy will be sooo happy to see you when you get back


----------



## Spottytoes

Have a great time! Good luck and may you catch some big ones!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

We're back! We had a great time fishing and shooting the breeze. We had a fair amount of excitement to help generate those fish stories. We actually only landed one fish this trip. My Dad (86 years and going strong) caught it. It weighed in at 22.5 lbs! So although we only got the one, it was a pretty large one at that! I have stories, but I got skunked! The fishing was slow for everybody yesterday. On the bright side, despite a storm that lingered (and is still lingering) for for the duration of yesterday, our 6 hours of fishing was practically rain free.
































Needless to say, Elroy was super excited to see me when I got home. Joanne was playing fetch with him in the back yard as I walked in. He spotted me from the very back of my property as he was retrieving a Chuck-It Ball, he decided he didn't want the ball very much anymore, and came running full speed right past Joanne, and up into my face! No pictures of it, but trust me, he was very happy to see me!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I love how Elroy looks (sometimes) out the window!


----------



## Miki

Sully was my window watcher. In the same way your windows are the perfect height for Elroy's standing headrest, mine were the perfect height for Sully standing to look out. Miss that boy ....


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Miki said:


> Sully was my window watcher. In the same way your windows are the perfect height for Elroy's standing headrest, mine were the perfect height for Sully standing to look out. Miss that boy ....
> 
> View attachment 498143


I can see them both in my head looking out the same window together 😍!


----------



## Miki

94Magna_Tom said:


> I can see them both in my head looking out the same window together 😍!


The back room in my very small house has large south facing windows, beloved by all my poodles. Sully was especially drawn to them.


----------



## Spottytoes

94Magna_Tom said:


> I love how Elroy looks (sometimes) out the window!
> View attachment 498138
> View attachment 498137
> 
> 
> View attachment 498136


I love watching my poodle boys look out the window too! I love these pictures of Elroy.😍
I think looking out the window pictures would make a great thread! I think it would be fun for Elroy to start one. 😊


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy sound asleep🥰!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Today Elroy and I went for a hike in our local park. Lots of trails to explore.

















































































And here's a video of him doing a little exploring of the sights:


----------



## Liz

It looks like you went from summer to fall in some of those photos!


----------



## JasMom

Gorgeous!


----------



## Apricot mini momma

Beautiful spot! And off leash 😎 lucky Elroy! I bet he’s tired after that 😉


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Liz said:


> It looks like you went from summer to fall in some of those photos!


All pictures are from today. Some areas the trees are still all green. Not all our trees produce those beautiful oranges, reds, and yellows! Even so, it's very pretty indeed!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Apricot mini momma said:


> Beautiful spot! And off leash 😎 lucky Elroy! I bet he’s tired after that 😉


Indeed! After a quick bite and drink, he went right to sleep😴.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy and I went for ride to meet with a friend of Elroy's breeders, and her poodle. We have been FB friends shortly after Elroy came home In April of 21. Cheryl got Tucker a little over a year ago. Tucker is now a 4 year old former conformation show dog. It was an hours drive and since they've never met, there was always the risk of them not getting along. Well my concerns were smothered immediately upon arrival. They hit it off almost even before Elroy was able to get out of the car! Believe it or not, they played for almost the entire 3½ hour visit. He's out like a light now😍!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Poodles really do play differently! This was the first time ever Elroy was the "victim" of another dog "demanding" "let's play.. C'mon! What's the matter! You tired!? Let's play! Play!" etc! Elroy is always the one doing the "let's play", but yesterday (as seen in this video), he wasn't quite sure how to respond 🤣! To be fair, he did have a dragging leash which might have discouraged him a little. IDK for sure though.


----------



## Puppy Love

It's a joy watching dogs play. It looks like they had a very good time. Is it possible that Elroy was tired out by the time you took the last video? Wally is usually the one doing the play, play, play too, lol.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Puppy Love said:


> It's a joy watching dogs play. It looks like they had a very good time. Is it possible that Elroy was tired out by the time you took the last video? Wally is usually the one doing the play, play, play too, lol.


I don't think so. I think it's probably because it's the first dog that has barked right into his face like this. It's a new thing for him. 🤣


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy enjoyed his time at the local Country Fair. He was very good and calmly accepted all the pets and scritches he could rustle up!


----------



## Spottytoes

Lucky you, Elroy! I love county fairs! Sadly, dogs aren’t allowed at the county fairs in our area. Looks like a fun day for you guys! 😊


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Spottytoes said:


> Lucky you, Elroy! I love county fairs! Sadly, dogs aren’t allowed at the county fairs in our area. Looks like a fun day for you guys! 😊


There were plenty of other dogs there. Attendance was down probably 50% (or more) compared to pre-covid. There were definitely some things that I missed due to having Elroy with me. All the indoor events they have (a couple of large tobacco barns filled with activities) were off limits, but that's OK.


----------



## BennieJets

How fun! We just had our County Fair on (Canadian) Thanksgiving weekend, and the week leading up to it. It's a huge affair here. Bennie wasn't so lucky to participate-- much too busy and bustling. It looks like you and Elroy had wonderful sunny weather for your adventures!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

BennieJets said:


> How fun! We just had our County Fair on (Canadian) Thanksgiving weekend, and the week leading up to it. It's a huge affair here. Bennie wasn't so lucky to participate-- much too busy and bustling. It looks like you and Elroy had wonderful sunny weather for your adventures!


Yes! It was a beautiful fall day!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy's latest groom! Heading towards a longer winter coat. Can't decide where I want to go with it as I just love his short retriever clip. I think we'll try the German Clip in the next groom or two.






















And here's the "Before"


----------



## Looniesense

He looks great. Love the close up head shots.


----------



## Charliethespoo

He looks very handsome!


----------



## Happy'sDad

Look'n good Elroy!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Looniesense said:


> He looks great. Love the close up head shots.


My groomer took these to post on FB (if OK with me). I said "Yes! Please do!"


----------



## BennieJets

Oooooh. German you say?! I would be so intrigued to see Elroy with the shaved ears!!! He’s impossibly handsome, either way. Velvet-y. It does make me wonder what it would be like to have Bennie professionally groomed 🤔


----------



## Streetcar

Elroy looks great. So happy you have a wonderful groomer situation.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Streetcar said:


> Elroy looks great. So happy you have a wonderful groomer situation.


Yes. Our groomer is wonderful! She is so in touch with him. I like to think it's something special with Elroy, but honestly I think she loves most of her clients the same way 😍. We have our next three grooming appointments set already to be sure we get a timely visit. They're so busy. I don't think they're taking on new clients anymore.


----------



## Apricot mini momma

Good looking Boy Elroy, not surprised they are using you as a model! 🕺🏻


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Apricot mini momma said:


> Good looking Boy Elroy, not surprised they are using you as a model! 🕺🏻


We're honored! 😁 Really, they post plenty. If you're on FB and would like to brouse, look up "Valley Dog", Granby, CT.


----------



## Streetcar

94Magna_Tom said:


> Yes. Our groomer is wonderful! She is so in touch with him. I like to think it's something special with Elroy, but honestly I think she loves most of her clients the same way 😍. We have our next three grooming appointments set already to be sure we get a timely visit. They're so busy. I don't think they're taking on new clients anymore.


Yes, many groomers seem to schedule out clients a year at a time. I think it's a bit more common with mobile, but shop based do this as well. This time of year I see posts about booked up calendars around Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Oliver did not handle the groomer well so we went off on our own, and now at his age he does not tolerate everything as he did at seven or even ten, so we are always a bit behind. I just want it peaceable and him not in knots.

Elroy always looks great.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy is interested in something! What is it?









It's hard to see!


----------



## Liz

Easy peezy! The Iron Giant is lurking in the trees:










Wrong? What do y'mean I'm wrong????


----------



## The Popster

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy is interested in something! What is it?
> View attachment 499138
> 
> 
> It's hard to see!


Too much choice ?


----------



## Looniesense

Squirrel?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Looniesense said:


> Squirrel?
> 
> View attachment 499149


Exactly! Good eye! They were everywhere yesterday. Normally Elroy can just watch them scurry up a tree and continue without much ado. Not yesterday! He HAD TO SEE where they were disappearing to this time! He's a strong puller when his mind is set. Not stronger than me, but he keeps me on my toes!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Here's a video from our adventures in Northwest Park yesterday. If you listen carefully, at 28 seconds you can hear the cry of a scampering chipmunk. He puts in a cute little effort to find him, but alas, no chippy! Enjoy the prancy boingy poodle! I did!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Another prance in the park with my poodle!


----------



## Happy'sDad

Wonderful! Seeing these makes me miss our Virginia fall forests.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Happy'sDad said:


> Wonderful! Seeing these makes me miss our Virginia fall forests.


Click your heels together and say "There's no place like home"... 🤣


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Came into the backyard after our walk and for some reason Elroy was excited and barking. I called him, but he wasn't interested. I went over to see what he was barking at (at 11pm, right towards the neighbors house), and realized he was looking up. Well, this explains it🤣!


----------



## Streetcar

I love how you have integrated Elroy into your life and your habits, and how Elroy in turn has brought you into new concepts in gardening (his own digging spot), Poodle oversight of all efforts, and in exploring new locations in your State which might never have been as interesting or enticing in the before (Poodle) times ❤.

Thank you as always for inviting us in to share your enjoyment 🙏.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Today was the field trials at my club. I've decided not to train Elroy as a hunting dog, but we can still try it out. It's a fundraiser so what the hay!
The pheasant was stocked for us, and we took our turn. I'm not a bird hunter, so I asked for a event supplied "shooter". We started down the blazed area (path thru grassy field) and Elroy was treating it like one of his sniffy walks. He wasn't very excited. Then the pheasant got spooked and ran across the path. Elroy spotted it and tried to find it. He finally got onto it and excitedly flushed it up (it flew). The "shooter" shot it and it went down. Elroy briefly startled at the shotgun noise, but barely. He got over it instantly. Now that it was down, Elroy didn't really care about it much any more. I had him go to the area where it went down, but he didn't find it. The next guys dog found it after getting his own as well.
He did better than last year. At least he flushed one up this time. Not bad for a (non-hunting) pet! I'm told he's the only poodle that's ever been entered in this event. He didn't will any prizes, but we had fun!


----------



## Looniesense

What a great way to spend a fall day.


----------



## JasMom

That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Happy'sDad

That's awesome to see Elroy amongst those Labradors. Elroy must really stand out. Good showing!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m so excited to see Elroy in a German clip.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m so excited to see Elroy in a German clip.


If/when? Still not sure 🤔


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy 


Happy'sDad said:


> That's awesome to see Elroy amongst those Labradors. Elroy must really stand out. Good showing!


Elroy was a big hit with everybody!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy has been pestering me for the last 10 minutes to go out. I just brought him in because he wasn't able to be quiet out there. This is how he tries to convince me to give him another try.
































Of course how can I refuse after he put it THAT WAY 🥰! Elroy goes out


----------



## Apricot mini momma

Omg that look! “Excuse me, excuse me, hello, I’m here, please, I’m asking so nicely, and I’m really cute, and good, I’m your poodle, hello McFly!!” 😆


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Apricot mini momma said:


> Omg that look! “Excuse me, excuse me, hello, I’m here, please, I’m asking so nicely, and I’m really cute, and good, I’m your poodle, hello McFly!!” 😆


Exactly!


----------



## JasMom

How, exactly, are you able to turn down that look??


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Another walk near the river. Elroy is always interested in the water.


----------



## Looniesense

Nice to see you are taking advantage of the very nice weather.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Regarding crate size?... Elroy uses the entire 48"!


----------



## Apricot mini momma

Look at those long legs. He looks so relaxed 😎


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

If Elroy knew what was going on, I think he'd disapprove. Right now he's just trying to figure out what's going on.












































So long majestic 'Copper Beech'!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

94Magna_Tom said:


> So long majestic 'Copper Beech'!


I had a magnificent Copper Beech tree in my yard when I lived in MA. Why is the one across the street from you being removed?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

The excuse is the roots have slowed his drain line. The real truth is he doesn't like the nuts falling in the yard, having to pick up a few small twigs year round, and leaf clean-up. A closet tree hater, I think. 🙁


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oh my goodness! I thought perhaps there was a safety issue. What a heartbreak.


----------



## Happy'sDad

We had to take out a bunch of diseased 80' house killer trees from our yard in Virginia; some of which looked fine on the outside but were rotten inside. It pained me to remove them, but I couldn't risk one of them coming down during a windstorm. We also have some kind of Oak tree out front which can be messy. The lady next door continuously messages me through her husband on how much she'd wants that tree gone - I'm not listening. She also pressured him to take out most of the trees on their property because she feels they're too much work in the fall. Big trees are the charm of older established neighborhoods. Unless they're a safety risk, I say leave them alone.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

No matter how much money you have, you just can't plant a majestic old tree. 
I'm afraid that within another year, my immediate neighbor will be removing a very large maple tree that is near the property line on his side. If/when this happens, my afternoon shade situation will be seriously affected. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

😥


----------



## The Popster

Gosh,that's some serious kit a major operation to deal with that tree !!
OK, proximity to the house....
Love Cooper Beeches.
We have had top deal with quite a few trees down the country retreat.
Here we have Ash dieback - a desease which will probably wipe out a good 70% of our Ash tree population throughout the UK.
Much like the Dutch Elm disease a few decades ago.
We have replanted 100 trees last Spring, but then we had the hot hot summer which has effected a good amount of the saplings... pity.

We had a massive Ash we had to deal with, but luckily we have a family member who is a tree surgeon.
Other tree surgeons would have had come in with a 'crew' and a cherry picker to deal with it as it is dead so dangerous, and would have charged a bundle to do it.
Our guy is an artisan and did it himself with our help.
Fantastic to watch him climb and do his stuff.
An incredible skill.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

In another year, we'll likely have a new disease here that kills beech trees. It's already in most of CT. It's too bad he wanted to cut it down, but if predictions are right, it would have got "beech leaf disease" in a year or two anyway, then it would have been all downhill from there.


----------



## Miki

The block I live on was planted on the boulevard mostly with Linden trees - pretty, well shaped, but not especially long lived. The city has removed 3from my corner lot in the past 3 years. Mother Nature crashed another one in my neighbor's yard in the summer. No damage to our houses but their fence was crushed.

Interestingly, none of us heard the crash of the tree, probably because the crown cushioned it.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy's new collar. It's 1½" and has a buckle. Just what I wanted. Got it at the dog show, Thanksgiving Classic Cluster, over the weekend.


----------



## Asta's Mom

What a lovely collar for Elroy!


----------



## Spottytoes

Very nice collar! I love wide collars. The blue against the black is very handsome on 
Elroy! 😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looks lovely on you, Elroy!


----------



## Happy'sDad

Nice! Happy needs a new collar. It so hard to find one that's both attractive and functional.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Here's a video I like from last week. On the stump
And a couple of stills while he was up there!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy went to the vet today for a Bordetella vaccine and a routine check-up. He weighed in at 57.8 lbs. The vet commented that he was in excellent health and at a perfect weight. The routine check includes weight, inspect eyes, ears, teeth, listen to heart, resperation, and palpation in all the right places, and maybe something else too (?). I left a fecal sample and should get results sometime tomorrow.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

On the way home (from the vets), we stopped at Talcott Mountain State Park for a nice hike up to the Heublein Tower (known for fabulous views in my area). Although we didn't get to see the spectacular views from the Tower (closed for the season), we had a good hike and took in some pretty awesome views along the way! The hike was 1.3 miles each way. I'm pretty sure Elroy thinks the reason for the hike was to meet the young couple taking it all in on the steps of the tower🤣! They enjoyed each other's company for a little bit before we headed back down.


----------



## Looniesense

Beautiful photos!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

94Magna_Tom said:


> I left a fecal sample and should get results sometime tomorrow.


Sample is free of parasites.


----------



## Apricot mini momma

Elroy is so friendly! Great photos and looks like quite the view even without the tower climb.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Apricot mini momma said:


> Elroy is so friendly! Great photos and looks like quite the view even without the tower climb.


You are so right! If you ask me, Elroy lives to meet people! He loves EVERYBODY!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy is intrigued with "Rudolph the Rednosed Reindeer"! I think they all look like some kind of dogs to him🤣! P


----------



## JasMom

My favorite childhood Christmas movie! I'll have to see if I can find it to see how my dogs react.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

It's available commercial free on you tube.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy found a better place to watch it from. These shots are from the ending scene!🤣


----------



## Liz

Wow, he's really engrossed!


----------



## PoodleJoon

Velvet is right! Such a handsome boy


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Nappy time💭💤


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Paying our respects. God Bless our Veterans❤🙏!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy was resting on the floor in front of me. He grabbed my slipper, positioned it just so, and went back to sleep🥰😍! (Pardon me. Yes, it needs a good vacuuming)


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy loves his bed blankets! Looks like there on sale too. I just may have to get another. 


https://a.co/d/bGVmwxb


Here he is suckling his blankey's before zonking out for the night. 




And he's out!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Oh that looks so cozy!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

It's a Jolly Ball kinda day!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

And a quick hello to his favorite mailman. He's been greeting her since he was a baby😍!


----------



## Puppy Love

That is so sweet! She probably looks forward to it too.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy's latest thing is burying his stuffed toys. It started about a week ago. I realized his stuffed "Gorilla" and "Santa Bear" toys were both MIA, so I started to search for them. During my search, Elroy miraculously appeared with his "Santa Bear", running around with it while I still searched for "Gorilla". A day later I found "Gorilla" buried beside my arborvitae row. This morning I found "Santa Bear" buried in another garden location. I gave it back to him, and he buried it again, this time (for the first time), I watched. I missed the first 30 seconds of hole prep, but here's Elroy burying his "Santa Bear" again.




And here's me unburying his treasure. Not so sure I like him doing this on a regular basis 🙄!








Buried Treasure







youtube.com




Does your Poodle like to bury his treasures?


----------



## JasMom

Jasper doesn't bury things, but Oliver the oldest Greyhound does. In particular, he will hide longer lasting treats (bully sticks or other chews) if he doesn't want them right then. If he's inside, I'll find his hidden treasures under my blanket on the bed, tucked between the couch cushions, or under his bed. I believe he does it to keep them hidden from the other dogs. I go behind and pick them up though because I don't want the other 2 to get extra snacks. Maybe to deter Elroy from digging up your entire yard, you could have him bring his toys in the house after a play session.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

JasMom said:


> Maybe to deter Elroy from digging up your entire yard, you could have him bring his toys in the house after a play session.


Yes! This is the plan for now.


----------



## Looniesense

I’d have him DNA tested as it looks like he might have some squirrel genes 🤪. Would that mix be called a squoodle?

Seriously though, maybe teach him the “bring it“ command and name each toy with lots of treats when he brings you the correct one. This might make it more worth it for him to have the toys available instead of buried.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

For now it's cute😍. We've got plenty to work on. We'll just have to add this to the list 😉.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Gracie used to bury treasures, but she would use blankets. Always a delight to find a slimy thing with a bare foot in the middle of the night! 

My solution to pretty much every yard issue is supervision and engagement. If I’m out there playing with her, Peggy is less likely to dig (although mole hills are still awfully tempting). I try to satisfy her digging urges by stuffing cardboard boxes inside and letting her search for a kibble or toy.

Knowing Peggy, if I tried training her to bring her toys inside after a play session, she’d start burying them.  She has strong feelings about treasures so I have to tread lightly.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Agreed! Supervision definitely fixes these things! At times, I do like to let Elroy outside on his own, mostly because he "demands" it🤣 (when he's asking me to go outside a lot). There are just times that I'm not interested in being outside with him because I'm busy, tired, or it's just too cold or something. I never leave him unattended for very long; I check on him every 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Rian

Margot has 3 different bones in a bury-rotation right now. She was gifted a new brand of dental bone at Christmas and so far she hasn't done anything but bury it, un-bury it, dance around it joyfully, re-bury it. I was laughing at Elroy's video because you can see all the forceful "boops" to secure Santa Bear in place, Margot does the exact same thing. These poodles.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I know😍! I loved watching him use his snooter to insure "Santa Bear" was satisfactorily buried 🤣, and sufficiently covered! Such a little Engineer! A chip off the old block😁!


----------



## PhoebeDuck

For the space of a week, Phoebe started determinedly digging in one spot. My plan was to put a cute little picket fence and sign "Phoebe's Digging Hole" right there to mark it if she continued. (Partially so no one would trip) maybe you could designate a special burial spot for Elroy's toys


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PhoebeDuck said:


> For the space of a week, Phoebe started determinedly digging in one spot. My plan was to put a cute little pocket fence and sign "Phoebe's Digging Hole" right there to mark it is she continued. (Partially so no one would trip) maybe you could designate a special burial spot for Elroy's toys


Elroy has a digging spot, but it's waaay out back and I'm pretty sure he's convinced that it's NOT a very good hiding place for his toys🤣! Great for digging up treats, but not so great for toys! His MH knows that place too well! I'm convinced he's doing his best to hide them from anyone else finding them. He does know where he hides them. 
My solution is to keep his toys inside unless I'm going to be out with him.


----------



## PhoebeDuck

My first thought was... Oh no, the roots are going to be damaged!! I hope you're successful in protecting your garden


----------

